# Finally made up my mind on a 45



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

You regular guys have seen my whining for awhile about how I want another 45. Well, u finally made up my mind on what I am going to build...a 1911 Starting with a 80% lower frame and working from there.

Here is the lower I am looking at. Any one use one? Any recommendations if you think this one is not a good idea?

1911 Classic Jig with 80% Gov't Frame - 1911 80% Government Frame - 1911 Series

I'm gonna fit it with a 5" barrel and a stainless slide. Gonna try to order a lower this week. So looking for opinions before I get one. And yes. I will keep everyone updated on how the build goes


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You'll have to share the finished product with us!


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I changed my mind about two things. #1 I'm not gonna go with aluminum. I'm gonna shoot this gun alot so decided to go with a quality steel frame. I found rock island frames for $120 but I 
think I am gonna go with a frame from tactical machining.

And im not gonna do a 80% frame. TM has the 100% frame for $10 more plus my ffl fee, and the tools needed to finish a 80% frame cost almost as much as the rest of the gun will.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If you look on the web you can get a Tisas 1911 for $350. Built by our good friends in Turkey!

GW


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

goldwing said:


> If you look on the web you can get a Tisas 1911 for $350. Built by our good friends in Turkey!
> 
> GW


True. I can. But I want a gun that will hold up. I shoot a lot. Plus, I like tinkering, and want to learn more about gun smithing, so I think hand fitting a 1911 will be a good experiance. The 308 I built came out ok, so I want to take it to the next level. I might build a AR after this.

And it's easier for me to come up with a little at a time rather then 800 bucks all at once to buy what I would want.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Keep us posted Sierra, that sounds like a fun build. I would have gone with a 100% frame as well.
Good luck!


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Just wondering, why not find a nice used 1911 and work it over piece by piece?

End cost [labor, tools, parts] too much?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> True. I can. But I want a gun that will hold up. I shoot a lot. Plus, I like tinkering, and want to learn more about gun smithing, so I think hand fitting a 1911 will be a good experiance. The 308 I built came out ok, so I want to take it to the next level. I might build a AR after this.
> 
> And it's easier for me to come up with a little at a time rather then 800 bucks all at once to buy what I would want.


I just saw a PSA AR15 kit for $379 complete on Slickguns or wikiarms yesterday.

GW


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

CW said:


> Just wondering, why not find a nice used 1911 and work it over piece by piece?
> 
> End cost [labor, tools, parts] too much?


I think cost would be about the same. But it's hard for me to come up with large chucks on money at once. It's easier for me to put 100 or so into it at a time.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

goldwing said:


> I just saw a PSA AR15 kit for $379 complete on Slickguns or wikiarms yesterday.
> 
> GW


If I build one it's gonna be a odd ball. 24" in 6x45.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Good Luck Sierra! Patience has its own virtue. Post pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

